# Anyone taking Victoza



## BBWBecky (May 15, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone else is taking this and anything you have experienced from taking this drug
I have been on it for 2 days now


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 15, 2013)

My mOther was on it. Not because she was diabetic, cuz she isn't, but because the doc thought it would be good for weight loss. 

Well... She ended up in complete renal failure within 2 weeks and in a type of coma. She wasn't eating or drinking. And it's taken almost 2 years to recover. She's still in recovery process right now. 

But my best friends father takes it as a diabetic, and so does the candy store owner. Both have said its fabulous for them and is the best med they've been on for their diabetes. Both of them previously really large and lost some weight on it.


----------



## MLadyJ (May 24, 2013)

I have been on Victoza for about 2 yrs. I love it it because that combined with an insulin injection at night has brought my numbers waaay down. I haven't lost any weight but then I'm not trying to. Good luck.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 1, 2013)

I too have been taking Victoza for about 3 years now. I take that in the morning and a Glumetza pill in the evening to help control my diabetes. It has kept my daily blood sugar and A1C down to non-diabetic levels. My doc told me that it may help with weight loss but I never noticed it. 

I get reading material from the company from time to time telling me it is not a weight loss medication but to help regulate blood sugar. It took me about 6-8 months to get used to it. I would get terribly nauseated and pukey during my time of the month after I started taking it but now I am just fine 

I would ask your doctor if they have discount cards to help with the cost. I have a script plan but since it's namebrand it's a bit pricey for me. I was able to get $10 taken off w/ the discount card from the doc.


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 13, 2013)

I was taking it for 2 years before I stopped, mostly because I was having reactions at the injection sites. I did lose weight, and it was helping me to control my diabetes, but the pain at the sites, plus the lumps I was developing there weren't worth it.

I'll be seeing my endocrinologist soon and tell him of what I've done.


----------

